# New Orleans market WDSU 6.2 and D* question



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in the New Orleans market. I have a D* H20-100 HD receiver in my MBR and it shows WDSU 6.2 (OTA) in the guide (it's been there for months). I also have a D* HR20-100 DVR in the den that does not show WDSU 6.2 (OTA) in the guide.

I understand that WDSU has done everything they should to correct this problem but D* is not picking up this listing for the HR20/21 receiver/DVR from their listing service(s). I cannot manually tune in 6.2 (OTA) either on this HR20. Does anyone in this area have an answer to this continuing problem?


----------



## nola56 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Directv receivers do not actually scan for channels, they scan Dtv's database. So until they update their database it won't be listed.


Go Saints!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sjv* said:


> I'm in the New Orleans market. I have a D* H20-100 HD receiver in my MBR and it shows WDSU 6.2 (OTA) in the guide (it's been there for months). I also have a D* HR20-100 DVR in the den that does not show WDSU 6.2 (OTA) in the guide.
> 
> I understand that WDSU has done everything they should to correct this problem but D* is not picking up this listing for the HR20/21 receiver/DVR from their listing service(s). I cannot manually tune in 6.2 (OTA) either on this HR20. Does anyone in this area have an answer to this continuing problem?


Send DirecTV an e-mail and mention it to them. I know when 2.2 came online here in Atlanta that we had the same issue and it took a few e-mails to get them to correct things ont heir end.


----------

